# Im Starving!!!



## motopsyko32 (Sep 1, 2006)

Diet:

Bowl of Special K with Lactaid milk every morning and a protein shake
Yogurt for midmorning snack.
Lunch usually consists of Meat or Chicken (none fried. Usually made on a forman-like machine). No sides for lunch (might do wheat pasta here and there).
midafternoon snack = yogurt
Protein shake when i go home from work (before the gym)
Protein shake after the gym
Dinner = meat or chicken plain again on the foreman-like machine...

Workout:
Mon = Chest
Tuesday = Back
Wednesday = Basketball or legs
Thursday = Bi's and Tri's
Fri= Shoulders
Sat and Sun = basketball one of the two days...

Each day consists of 4 to 5 excercises 3 sets each.  usually 12-10 10-8 8-6


reference:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=69789


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 1, 2006)

motopsyko32 said:


> Diet:
> 
> Bowl of Special K with Lactaid milk every morning and a protein shake
> Yogurt for midmorning snack.
> ...




I prefer Basketball in lieu of curls.


----------



## motopsyko32 (Sep 1, 2006)

DaMayor said:


> I prefer Basketball in lieu of curls.



i prefer (insert ANY excuse here) in lieu of legs


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 1, 2006)

motopsyko32 said:


> i prefer (insert ANY excuse here) in lieu of legs




I'm doubting that Platz shot hoops.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 1, 2006)

ok basically...




> Bowl of Special K...


how much is a bowl? a big  bowl? a little bowl? do you measure it out at all? 



> with Lactaid milk every morning...


how much? a cup? half a cup? two cups?



> ...and a protein shake


GNC brand? one scoop? two? 

NO fats here? no fish oils or flax oil?



> Yogurt for midmorning snack.


again, how much yogurt? snack pack? what kind?



> Lunch usually consists of Meat or Chicken (none fried. Usually made on a forman-like machine). No sides for lunch (might do wheat pasta here and there).


how much meat/chicken? ballpark size? compare it to some kind of familiar item like - a CD, or a deck of cards, or something like that...



> midafternoon snack = yogurt


again - size, type?



> Protein shake when i go home from work (before the gym)
> Protein shake after the gym





> Dinner = meat or chicken plain again on the foreman-like machine...



At first glance i see these things:

Too many protein shakes - too much fluid, not enough solid food, so it is digested pretty quickly, which can definitely leave you hungry.

yogurts - at this point i am guessing, they are the little snack sized yogurts. one of those little things is not really much of a meal for someone of your size and who is working out. even a snack shoudl be a little more fulfilling. think about adding some fruit or some peanuts or something to that. maybe some kind of carb or a source of fat to that...

Lunches and dinners - not enough food if it's just a piece of meat and only an OCCASIONAL side. 

There is a lot more I want to address, but i want you to answer those questions first...

Workouts -  I'd rather defer to p's better advice for your workouts once you send something a little more detailed.  However, I'll say this: it could be a hell of a lot more efficient than the way it is set up.

Good job getting back into basketball though! YAY!!! I know you've had the knee issues and all - how is that going? How does it feel? Do you feel any other discomfort on the ankles or hips or the other knee?


----------



## Arnold (Sep 1, 2006)

I can believe you're starving, you eat a bunch of yogurt and drink shakes.


----------



## motopsyko32 (Sep 1, 2006)

GoalGetter said:


> ok basically...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..........


----------



## motopsyko32 (Sep 1, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> I can believe you're starving, you eat a bunch of yogurt and drink shakes.



heres the thing.  First time in almost three weeks I am starving is today


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 1, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> I can believe you're starving, you eat a bunch of yogurt and drink shakes.



That's what I'm trying to tell him 

plus, so much protein can cause dehydration - which can also make someone feel like they're hungry.


----------



## the_menace (Sep 1, 2006)

Dude, you're not eating enough obviously...


----------



## motopsyko32 (Sep 1, 2006)

the_menace said:


> Dude, you're not eating enough obviously...



read 2 posts up....  i have been eating the same thing going on three weeks.  only thing that changed today was i took a multivitamin and now i have been starving even immidiately after meals


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 1, 2006)

so your day looks something like this:

Meal 1
2 cups of Special K
1 cup of fat free lactaid
2 scoops of GNC 100% whey

Cal: ~560, F: ~5g, C: ~67g, P: ~62g, F: ~3g

Meal 2
1 publix fat free fruit yogurt

Cal: ~130, F: 0, C: ~25g, P: ~10, F: 0

Meal 3

1 average sized chicken breast (about 6 oz)
Cal: ~284, F: 6g, C: 0, P: 53, F: 0

Meal 4
1 publix fat free fruit yogurt
Cal: ~130, F: 0, C: ~25g, P: ~10, F: 0

Meal 5
Protein Shake (assuming 2 scoops of GNC 100%)
Cal: 260; F: 5, C: 10, P: 40, F:2

Meal 6 - PWO 
Protein Shake (assuming 2 scoops of GNC 100%)
Cal: 260; F: 5, C: 10, P: 40, F:2

Meal 7

1 average sized piece of meat (assuming about 8 oz?)
Cal: ~350, F: ~14, C: 0, P: ~56, F: 0

Estimated Daily Total Intake:
Calories: 1915-1955
Fat: 35g (315 cal) *(18-20g of that is saturated fat)*
Carb: 135-140 (540-560 cal) *(70g of that is sugar!!!)*
Protein: 265-270 (1060-1080)
Fiber: *7g* <---- i will talk to you about this in private


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 1, 2006)

Having said that...

A) you are not eating enough total calories

B) You are eating way too much protein

C) you dont' have enough variety 

D) you need to add some healthy fats into your diet (fish oil caps, extra virgin olive oil, get some from nuts too since you like those, etc.)

E) VEGETABLES - we will talk about this in private, i'm not going to lecture you and i know your issues with this topic

F) Fruit

G) CARBS - right now most of your carbs are in the form of sugar from yogurt or whatever is in your protein shakes, plus a bit of processed carbs from your special K. You need to implement some more whole grains, good carbs, oatmeal, potatoes/sweet potatoes, corn doesn't count - it does nothing in your body. Your current carb choices are also part of what is causing you to feel hungry.

H) PROTEIN SHAKES UP THE WAZOO! Holy crap! Brother. You need to add some more WHOLE foods into your day. This is way too much 

I) You need to eat a little less protein. I'll help you do some math.


i have to go to the grocery store now, but here you have something to start your thinking....


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 1, 2006)

GoalGetter said:


> Fiber: 7g


 that for sure need to be bumped up!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 1, 2006)

motopsyko32 said:


> read 2 posts up....  i have been eating the same thing going on three weeks.  only thing that changed today was i took a multivitamin and now i have been starving even immidiately after meals



Regardless... it's only been 3 weeks - that is typical for a diet change to start reflecting on your body... so it may just be now that your metabolism/body is realizing it's not getting enough food.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 1, 2006)

Iain, Jodi, Emma-Leigh... If any of you want to jump in here and add to this discussion while i'm out, please do. This is my younger brother.  Be prepared to be met with tons of self-defense and "i dont like (insert healthy food item here)." hahahaha! 

We've got our work cut out for us!

Love you brother!


----------



## motopsyko32 (Sep 1, 2006)

the extent of Veggies for me is a plain baked potato...  so dont waste time trying to convince me otherwise...

Why less protein?


----------



## motopsyko32 (Sep 1, 2006)

GoalGetter said:


> Iain, Jodi, Emma-Leigh... If any of you want to jump in here and add to this discussion while i'm out, please do. This is my younger brother.  Be prepared to be met with tons of self-defense and "i dont like (insert healthy food item here)." hahahaha!
> 
> We've got our work cut out for us!
> 
> Love you brother!



i hope your cat in your avatar pees on itself!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 1, 2006)

motopsyko32 said:


> the extent of Veggies for me is a plain baked potato...  so dont waste time trying to convince me otherwise...
> 
> Why less protein?




Taking in too much protein will cause an increase in the body's acidity, throwing off the pH balance - that can cause all sorts of problems with your body big and small... will post more about it later.

ALSO he body has to take more water to excrete the urea (waste by product of the protein after it is digested), so dehydration is the result if you're not drinking enough fluid to balance that out, AND that can cause it's own set of problems...

IN addition "more" is not necessarily better. The body will take what it needs, store or discard the rest. In the case of protein, it will store (as fat). In your particular case, probably not because you're just apparently not eating enough, so i'd be more concerned about it just being problematic in the other ways mentioned above (acidity, dehydration, etc.)

There are threads on here about protein consumption...

RE: vegetables, don't worry - i will not be telling you to do anything you won't do.


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 1, 2006)

motopsyko32 said:


> read 2 posts up....  i have been eating the same thing going on three weeks.  only thing that changed today was i took a multivitamin and now i have been starving even immidiately after meals



Not to interfere with the diet info. the Mods, et al, are offering...But your question is _*about the effects of the vitamin on your stomach, no?*_Just to eliminate the initial question....change the brand/type of vitamin. I've noticed that some vitamins do create a sort of hunger "sensation" (personally) but this might just be due to the components and/or binders in the vitamin itself.

Other than that, heed the advice of Goal and the gang.....your diet _is_ lacking.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks Mayor! 

for what it's worth, i'm reading up on some research on vitamins/appetite  - there are some articles but they are specially formulated vitamins that they used with kids in a 3rd world country. Their conclusion was that vitamins did not stimulate appetite in these kids. However, because they are not the vitamins we typically use here, I wouldnt' jump to the same conclusions just yet. 

I'm trying to find some more information. If you have any additional info, please do share. I'm sure there is a lot more to that connection than I, for one, know about. 

Maybe it IS contributing to my brother being hungry all of a sudden. 

But yeah - his diet is totally lacking right now, overall!


----------



## motopsyko32 (Sep 1, 2006)

DaMayor said:


> Not to interfere with the diet info. the Mods, et al, are offering...But your question is _*about the effects of the vitamin on your stomach, no?*_Just to eliminate the initial question....change the brand/type of vitamin. I've noticed that some vitamins do create a sort of hunger "sensation" (personally) but this might just be due to the components and/or binders in the vitamin itself.
> 
> Other than that, heed the advice of Goal and the gang.....your diet _is_ lacking.



yeah, i have to get more protein powder today so i will be buyin (probably) the Animal Pak...


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 1, 2006)

I used a product called Simply Whey (I think it was)







Lots of other reasonably priced products here:

www.vigorousliving.com

No, I AM NOT AFFILIATED WITH THIS OR ANY SITE...


----------



## Arnold (Sep 1, 2006)

after seeing GoalGetter's breakdown of you're diet you're starving because your fat intake is too low, and sugar intake is too high. there are many other issues with that diet, but those are two key areas you need to fix.


----------



## motopsyko32 (Sep 1, 2006)

DaMayor said:


> I used a product called Simply Whey (I think it was)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks .. but there is a local shop that has the cheapest prices on anything


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 1, 2006)

OK... i'm back from the grocery store. Going to email you now. we need to talk about a few things. Do i email you at work or at home?


----------



## motopsyko32 (Sep 1, 2006)

home...


----------



## Jodi (Sep 2, 2006)

GoalGetter said:


> Iain, Jodi, Emma-Leigh... If any of you want to jump in here and add to this discussion while i'm out, please do. This is my younger brother.  Be prepared to be met with tons of self-defense and "i dont like (insert healthy food item here)." hahahaha!
> 
> We've got our work cut out for us!
> 
> Love you brother!


Sure   Where are you at now?  Did you redesign things?  I wouldn't increase his calories too fast but keep the same cals for a week or so and just change the macros and healthier food choices.  It's definately not the vitamins


----------



## P-funk (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm starving too.


----------



## motopsyko32 (Sep 2, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I'm starving too.



i had some pork tonight!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 2, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Sure   Where are you at now?  Did you redesign things?


Nope, i've been slackerific in this department all day today. I had to go study with my chemistry classmates, just got home a little while ago.



> I wouldn't increase his calories too fast but keep the same cals for a week or so and just change the macros and healthier food choices.  It's definately not the vitamins



i agree. i was/am going to go through his usual choices for meals and just provide healthier options, make a few timing suggestions, etc. Thing is, this is tougher than usual because he has a lot of restrictions as to what he can and can't eat... sending you a PM.


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 2, 2006)

motopsyko32 said:


> read 2 posts up....  i have been eating the same thing going on three weeks.  only thing that changed today was i took a multivitamin and now i have been starving even immidiately after meals



Just because you didn't get hungry before doesn't mean you were eating enough.


----------

